# Ammo price check



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking to buy some ammo for our group. I'm looking at 9mm and I was checking out the hydra shok 147GN
What"s difference between the white box and the other?
The white box is all over the place for 31 to 35 per round.
While the other is really high .60 some places up to $1 per pound in others

this is the stuff I'm trying to get for .35 a round














And this is the stuff that's a lot cheaper in the white box







Oh,, Now that blew up the pictures I can see one has spike in the center. Is that the difference?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hydra Shok is premium defensive ammo, white box is for plinking


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Any questions will be answered here, just don't bash cops or mention body armor

StoppingPower.net Forums


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The infamous DoubleTap is still present

For factory ammo, this is what I would suggest. 9 x 19 was designed around a 124 gr bullet, NATO is hot, more than a +P IMO

https://www.luckygunner.com/9mm-124-gr-fmj-nato-winchester-500-rounds

Ammo Seek is a good resource
https://ammoseek.com/ammo/9mm-luger

Found some Blazer brass 124 for $7.85
https://carolinamunitions.com/cci-5...jacket-round-nose-50-rounds.html?asaid=as0004


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> The infamous DoubleTap is still present
> 
> For factory ammo, this is what I would suggest. 9 x 19 was designed around a 124 gr bullet, NATO is hot, more than a +P IMO
> 
> ...


 That's a good price but it's all FMJ I was thinking of hollow points 
I'm trying to get the hydra shok for as close to .30 as I can but is that much better than
hollow point in the white box? And you would go with 124gn?
I'll be shooting this out a 1911 5" barrel


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Hydra Shok is premium defensive ammo, white box is for plinking


147 hollow point for plinking?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The hydra-shok will give better expansion and weight retention. Since you are firing them out of a 5" barrel you will probably be alright with the 147gn hp, but I wouldn't recommend them for a shorter barreled pistol because of unreliable expansion at lower velocities. Your families life could depend on how well the bullets expand, of course they could also depend on how many you can afford to buy, choose wisely. (sorry I am not more help)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe it is just me, but I do not stock HP deep for any handgun caliber. I have a fair amount for each caliber that I own, but much more FMJ for each. This is not only for practice, but I have no problem looking at FMJ as a defensive round in a SHTF event, as my rifle is my primary weapon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 124 gr +P Gold Dots for defense, practice with near max load of powder and RMR 124 gr FMJ.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I do not stock HP deep for any handgun caliber. I have a fair amount for each caliber that I own, but much more FMJ for each. This is not only for practice, but I have no problem looking at FMJ as a defensive round in a SHTF event, as my rifle is my primary weapon.


the WIN 124 gr Nato, is what GIJoe/Jane is using in their pistols


----------

